# fertilizer



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

How often do I need to add it?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Depends on the amount of plantlife you keep.
And on whether you use fluid fertilizers or a pellet kind added to the substrate.
The later works on long scedule and the first is normally applied at every or second water-change.
But the fluid kind is on the other hand also more easy to monitor. If you get algaes, you're overdoing it. 
But if you wonder wheter you hold too much back, get a Fe (iron) test-kit, and use the info you get from this, to learn how much and how often you need to fertilize.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As Pterogho told it depends on each individual fertilizer,the type of it,the amount of plants and their spieces and how your tank is setted up (Substrate,lighting).
Post more detailed info on your tank/plants/fertilizer in order to be able help you in depth.


----------

